# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  विश्व कप क्रिकेट 2015

## Teach Guru

*
शेड्यूल
*

दिनांक
टीम
स्थान

14/FEB
AUS VS ENG
मेलबॉर्न क्रिकेट ग्राउंड

15/FEB
SA VS ZIM
सेडोन पार्क

15/FEB
IND VS PAK
एडिलेड ओवल

16/FEB
IRE VS WI
सेक्सन ओवल

17/FEB
NZ VS SCO
युनिवर्सीटी ओवल

18/FEB
AFG VS BAN


19/FEB
UAE VS ZIM
सेक्सन ओवल

20/FEB
NZ VS ENG
वेस्टपॅक स्टेडियम

21/FEB
AUS VS BAN
ब्रिस्बेन क्रिकेट ग्राउंड

22/FEB
AFG VS SL
युनिवर्सीटी ओवल

22/FEB
IND VS SA
मेलबॉर्न क्रिकेट ग्राउंड

24/FEB
WI VS ZIM


25/FEB
IRE VS UAE
ब्रिस्बेन क्रिकेट ग्राउंड

----------


## Teach Guru

आईसीसी रैंकिंग

टीम 

पद
टीम
अंक

1
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
120

2
भारत
114

3
दक्षिण अफ्रीका
113

4
श्रीलंका
108

5
इंग्लैंड
104

6
न्यूजीलैंड
103

7
पाकिस्तान
95

8
वेस्टइंडीज
94

9
बांग्लादेश
75

10
जिम्बॉब्वे
53

11
अफगानिस्तान
41

12
आयरलैंड
34

----------


## Teach Guru

आईसीसी रैंकिंग

बल्लेबाज 


नाम
टीम
अंक

एबी डी विलियर्स
दक्षिण अफ्रीका
891

हाशिम आमला
दक्षिण अफ्रीका
867

विराट कोहली
भारत
831

कुमार संगकारा
श्रीलंका
823

तिलकरत्ने दिलशान
श्रीलंका
785

केन विलियमसन
न्यूजीलैंड
784

शिखर धवन
भारत
725

रॉस टेलर
न्यूजीलैंड
722

महेंद्र सिंह धोनी
भारत
721

क्विटन डी कोक
दक्षिण अफ्रीका
720

----------


## Teach Guru

आईसीसी रैंकिंग

गेंदबाज 



नाम
टीम
अंक

सईद अजमल
पाकिस्तान
744

सुनिल नेरिन
वेस्टइंडीज
734

डेल स्टीन
दक्षिण अफ्रीका
724

जेम्स एंडरसन
इंग्लैंड
706

मिशेल जॉनसन
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
683

सबिक अल हसन
बांग्लादेश
680

मिशेल स्टार्क
ऑस्ट्रेलिया
636

रंगना हैरथ
श्रीलंका
629

मोहम्मद हफीज़
पाकिस्तान
629

मोर्ने मॉरकेल
दक्षिण अफ्रीका
628

----------


## Teach Guru

विश्व कप क्रिकेट » रिकॉर्ड


पहली बार भारत खेलेगा सचिन और सनी के बिना वर्ल्डकप






विश्व क्रिकेट में दो बल्लेबाजों का नाम बड़े फक्र से लिया जाता है और भविष्य में भी इतने ही फक्र से लिया जाएगा। सौभाग्य से दोनों क्रिकेटर भारत से हैं। दोनों अपने हुनर में लाजवाब हैं, दोनों क्लासिकल बल्लेबाज हैं। एक लिटिल मास्टर के नाम से जाना जाता है तो दूसरा मास्टर ब्लास्टर के नाम से।


दोनों ही अपने क्रिकेट कैरियर के दौरान बॉलरों के छक्के छुड़ाते रहे। उन्होंने अपने करियर के दौरान भारतीय क्रिकेट को इतना प्रभावित किया कि उनका असर आज भी भारतीय क्रिकेट में देखने को मिलता है। सचिन के 2015 विश्वकप के पहले संन्यास लेने से लोगों के क्रिकेट देखने के नजरिए में बड़ा फर्क देखने को मिला है। यह बात तब और खलेगी जब भारत विश्वकप के अपने पहले मैच के लिए अपनी चिर-प्रतिद्वंदी टीम पाकिस्तान से दो-दो हाथ कर रहा होगा।

यह पहला विश्वकप होगा जब भारत के दोनों क्रिकेट लीजेंड सुनील गावस्कर और सचिन तेंदुलकर के बिना विश्वकप खेलेगा। दोनों अपने हुनर में माहिर थे। गावस्कर ने जहां अपने करियर के दौरान चार वर्ल्डकप खेले वहीं तेंदुलकर ने अगले 6 वर्ल्डकप खेले। सबसे अहम बात ये है कि अब तक खेले गए 10 विश्वकप में दो में से एक जाबांज विश्वकप प्रतियोगिता का अंग जरूर रहा।

अब तक हुए विश्वकप में भारतीय टीम का भाग्य इन दोनों के भाग्य के चारों ओर घूमता नजर आया। शुरुआत के दो विश्वकप में इंडिया विश्व की टीमों के बीच समुद्र की छोटी मछली साबित हुई। लेकिन इन सब के बावजूद गावस्कर की बैटिंग आकर्षण का केन्द्र रही। 

भारत के 1975 के वर्ल्डकप के पहले मैच में इंग्लैंड के विरुद्ध गावस्कर ने 36 रन की पारी खेलने में ही 60 ओवर निकाल दिए थे। बाद में गावस्कर को धीमी बैटिंग के लिए आलोचना भी झेलनी पड़ी थी। 

जब भारत ने 1983 के विश्वकप को अपने नाम किया तब गावस्कर आउट फॉर्म चल रहे थे। और जब 1987 के विश्वकप में गावस्कर धड़ाधड़ मैदान पर रन बटोर रहे थे तब भारत सेमीफाइनल से बाहर हो गया। गावस्कर के 1987 के विश्वकप में लगाए गए तेज तर्रार सैकड़े को लोग आज भी याद करते है। गावस्कर ने मात्र 88 गेंदों में यह सैकड़ा लगाया था। 

सचिन अपने पूरे क्रिकेट करियर के दौरान स्वाभाविक क्रिकेट खेलने के लिए जाने गए। हालांकि कैरियर की शुरूआत में उन्हें भी क्रिकेट के छोटे फॉर्मेट में अपने आपको स्थापित करने के लिए जूझना पड़ा। लेकिन जब से उन्होंने 1996 में टीम में ओपनिंग करना शुरू की पूरी टीम का प्रदर्शन उनके ही आस-पास नजर आता दिखाई दिया।

कई मैचों में ये भी देखने को मिला की जैसे ही सचिन आउट होते पूरी टीम ताश के पत्तों की तरह ढ़ह जाती। सचिन तेंदुलकर के द्वारा एक विश्वकप में सर्वाधिक रन बनाने का रिकॉर्ड आज भी कोई तोड़ नहीं पाया है।  

1996 के विश्वकप में जिस मैच में भारतीय टीम को बाहर का रास्ता देखना पड़ा था उसमें भी ऐसा ही हुआ था। गावस्कर ने जहां अपने तीसरे वर्ल्डकप संस्करण में हाथों में वर्ल्डकप की ट्रॉफी थामी वहीं सचिन को अपने करियर के छठवें संस्करण तक इस स्वर्णिम पल का इंतजार करना पड़ा। और आखिरकार लंबे इंतजार के बाद 2011 में भारत ने विश्वकप अपने नाम किया।

तेंदुलकर ने एक बार बताया था कि वे दस साल की उम्र से भारतीय क्रिकेट को देख रहे हैं और तब ही उन्होंने भारतीय टीम में जाने का फैसला कर लिया था। जिसके बाद वे 1987 के विश्वकप में बॉल ब्वाय रहे। इसके मात्र दो साल के बाद वे खुद भारतीय जर्सी में थे। उसके बाद 1992 के विश्वकप में उन्होंने अपने क्रिकेट जीवन का पहला विश्वकप खेला यह विश्वकप ऑस्ट्रेलिया व न्यूजीलैंड में आयोजित किया गया था। गौर करने वाली बात यह है कि अगले कुछ दिनों में इन्हीं देशों में अगला विश्वकप शुरू होने वाला है लेकिन यह लीजेंड इस विश्वकप में नहीं खेलेगा। 

1983 के विश्वकप में गावस्कर के लचर प्रदर्शन के चलते उन्हें दो लीग मैचों में टीम से बाहर बिठाया गया था। संयोग से भारत ने दोनों मैच गंवाए। जिसके चलते भारत ने किसी भी मैच में गावस्कर को बाहर नहीं बिठाया। और अंततः भारत ने धमाकेदार विश्वकप में जीत दर्ज की।

----------


## Teach Guru

विश्व कप क्रिकेट » रिकॉर्ड

दो देशों के लिए खेलने वाले क्रिकेटर




विश्व क्रिकेट में दो देशों का प्रतिनिधित्व करने वाले अब तक कई  क्रिकेटर हुए हैं। इन क्रिकेटरों में केपलर वेसल्स का नाम भी आता है। वेसल्स ने 1983 में क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया के साथ अपने अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट करियर की शुरूआत की।

वेसल्स ने 1991 में दक्षिण अफ्रीका की ओर से खेलना शुरू किया। क्लिंटन लेंबर्ट ने अपने क्रिकेट करियर की शुरूआत 1990 में वेस्टइंडीज की टीम से की थी। 2004 में उन्होंने यूएसए की ओर से खेलना शुरू किया।

वेस्टइंडीज की ओर से अपने क्रिकेट करियर का आगाज करने वाले एंडरसन कमिंस 2007 के विश्वकप में कनाडा की ओर से खेलते हुए नजर आए। 1997 में इंग्लैंड की ओर से अपने क्रिकेट करियर की शुरूआत करने वाले डगी ब्राउन ने 2006-07 के दौरान स्कॉटलैंड के लिए खेले। 

एड जोयसे ने 2006-07 में इंग्लैंड की ओर से अपने क्रिकेट करियर का आगाज किया था लेकिन उन्हें वहां कोई ज्यादा सफलता नहीं मिली और 2011 में आयरलैंड की ओर से उन्होंने क्रिकेट खेलना शुरू कर दिया।

इंग्लैंड टीम के वर्तमान कप्तान इयोन मॉर्गन ने अपने क्रिकेट करियर की शुरूआत आयरलैंड की ओर से की थी। 2006 में 

आयरलैंड की ओर से पर्दापण करने वाले इयोन मॉर्गन विश्वकप 2007 में आयरलैंड की ओर से खेलते नजर आए। बाद में मॉर्गन ने 2009 में इंग्लैंड की ओर से खेलना शुरू किया। इंग्लैंड के तेज गेंदबाज बॉयड रैंकिन ने 2007 में क्रिकेट में पर्दापण आयरलैंड की ओर से किया था। 2013 में रैंकिन ने 
इंग्लैंड की ओर से खेलना शुरू किया।

ल्यूक रोंची इस तालिका में अंतिम क्रिकेटर हैं जिन्होंने दो देशों के लिए क्रिकेट खेली। ल्यूक रोंची ने 2008 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया की ओर से क्रिकेट पर्दापण किया था। 2013 से उन्होंने न्यूजीलैंड की ओर से खेलना शुरू किया।

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

*विश्व कप 2015: रिकॉर्ड बनाएगा भारत-पाकिस्तान के बीच खेले जाने वाला मैच!*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*विश्व कप 2015: रिकॉर्ड बनाएगा भारत-पाकिस्तान के बीच खेले जाने वाला मैच!**मेलबर्न :* भारत और पाकिस्तान के बीच एडिलेड में 15 फरवरी को होने वाला विश्व कप क्रिकेट का मैच इस खेल के इतिहास में सबसे अधिक देखे जाने वाला मैच बन सकता है और एक रिपोर्ट के अनुसार इसे एक अरब से ज्यादा दर्शक देख सकते हैं।
‘द आस्ट्रेलियन’ समाचार पत्र के अनुसार ग्रुप बी का यह मैच इन दोनों टीमों के बीच ही 30 मार्च 2011 को मोहाली में खेल गये विश्व कप के सेमीफाइनल मैच का रिकार्ड तोड़ सकता है। उसे 98 करोड़ 80 लाख लोगों ने देखा था।
कहा गया है कि इस मैच के सभी टिकट छह महीने पहले ही बिक गये हैं। समाचार पत्र ने विश्व कप के एक अधिकारी के हवाले से कहा, ‘यह आस्ट्रेलिया में खेले गये किसी भी मैच से इतर होगा।’
पाकिस्तान अभी तक विश्व कप में कभी भारत से नहीं जीत पाया है। इन दोनों टीमों के बीच विश्व कप में पहला मुकाबला 1992 में हुआ था जिसकी मेजबानी भी आस्ट्रेलिया और न्यूजीलैंड ने की थी। भारत ने तब से पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ विश्व कप में जो पांच मैच खेले उन सभी में उसने जीत दर्ज की।

----------


## Kamal Ji

***भारत ने आखिरी अभ्यास मैच में अफगानिस्तान को 153 रन से हराया**रोहित शर्मा के 150 रन की मदद से भारत ने विश्व कप से पहले दूसरे और आखिरी अभ्यास मैच में मंगलवार को अफगानिस्तान को 153 रन से हराकर लंबे समय बाद जीत का स्वाद चखा।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

**
इस बार वर्ल्ड कप में भारत को हरा सकता है पाकिस्तान : जहीर अब्बास इस बार वर्ल्ड कप में भारत को हरा सकता है पाकिस्तान : जहीर अब्बास

पाकिस्तान के महान बल्लेबाज जहीर अब्बास का मानना है कि आस्ट्रेलिया में भारतीय टीम के हालिया प्रदर्शन को देखते हुए पाकिस्तान 15 फरवरी को होने वाले पहले मुकाबले में विश्व कप में भारत के हाथों हार का सिलसिला तोड़ सकता है। पाकिस्तानी टीम विश्व कप में आज तक भारत को नहीं हरा सकी है। आस्ट्रेलिया और न्यूजीलैंड में होने वाले विश्व कप में दोनों टीमें 15 फरवरी को एक दूसरे के खिलाफ अपने अभियान का आगाज करेंगी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

टीम इंडिया थकी हुई लग रही है, चमक नदारद है: मोहिंदर अमरनाथभारत के पूर्व क्रिकेटर मोहिंदर अमरनाथ ने कहा कि टीम इंडिया थकी हुई लग रही है और चैम्पियन टीम की तरह नजर नहीं आ रही ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

कठिन दौर में टीम इंडिया का साथ दें प्रशंसक : तेंदुलकरचैम्पियन बल्लेबाज सचिन तेंदुलकर ने आज कहा कि विश्व कप में भारतीय टीम को कठिन दौर और बाधाओं का सामना करना पड़ेगा और प्रशंसकों को ऐसे समय में टीम का साथ देना होगा ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

पीसीबी चाहता है कि विश्व कप के लिये तैयार रहे अजमलपाकिस्तान क्रिकेट बोर्ड के अध्यक्ष शहरयार खान चाहते हैं कि आफ स्पिनर सईद अजमल घरेलू क्रिकेट खेले ताकि सुधरे हुए गेंदबाजी एक्शन के साथ राष्ट्रीय टीम में उनके चयन पर विचार किया जा सके। अजमल को आईसीसी से क्लीन चिट मिल गई है। पाकिस्तान के कई क्रिकेट विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि चयनकर्ताओं को विश्व कप में उन्हें मौका देना चाहिये।

----------


## Kamal Ji

विश्व कप में भारत के लिए अच्छी शुरूआत बेहद जरूरी : जॉन राइटभारत के पूर्व कोच जॉन राइट का मानना है कि भारतीय टीम के लिये विश्व कप में अच्छी शुरूआत करना बेहद जरूरी है ताकि आत्मविश्वास हासिल कर सके और फिर टूर्नामेंट से पहले का खराब प्रदर्शन बेमानी हो जाएगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

अभ्यास मैच में टीम इंडिया को ऑस्ट्रेलिया से मिली करारी हारडेविड वार्नर और ग्लेन मैक्सवेल के सामने भारत के गेंदबाज तथा मिशेल जानसन एंड कंपनी के सामने बल्लेबाज फिर से निरीह नजर आये जिसके कारण भारतीय टीम को विश्व कप अ5यास मैच में आज यहां आस्ट्रेलिया के हाथों 106 रन की करारी हार का सामना करना पड़ा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

विश्व कप में भारत को चुका हुआ ना मानें : माइकल क्लार्कविश्व कप से पहले भारतीय टीम भले ही अच्छा प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सकी हो, लेकिन ऑस्ट्रेलियाई कप्तान माइकल क्लार्क ने आज चेताया कि 14 फरवरी से शुरू हो रहे टूर्नामेंट में भारत खिताब बरकरार रख सकता है।

----------


## suman garg

ये बहुत हद तक सही है टीम इंंडिया इस बा कोई खास अच्छा प्रदरशन उम्मीद करना नही चाहिए.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*लाहौर. पाकिस्तान के स्टार ऑफ स्पिनर सईद अजमल ने भारत-पाकिस्तान के बीच वर्ल्ड कप 2015 के मैच में थर्ड अंपायर रहे स्टीव डेविस और उनके फैसले पर सवाल खड़ा कर दिया है। डेविस ने पाकिस्तान के बल्लेबाज उमर अकमल को आउट करार दिया था। अजमल ने पाकिस्तान के समाचार चैनल दुनिया टीवी से बातचीत में कहा, 'मेरी गेंदबाजी के दौरान जब भी मैंने अपील की, डेविस ने कभी भी अपील मानी नहीं। मुझे हमेशा रेफरल का सहारा लेना पड़ा।' अजमल यहीं नहीं रुके। उन्होंने आगे कहा, 'डेविस को हमसे हमेशा दिक्कत रहती है। हम नहीं चाहते हैं कि वह हमारे मैचों में अंपायरिंग करें, लेकिन हमारी कोई सुनता ही नहीं है।'*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पाकिस्तान के पूर्व क्रिकेटरों ने भी उठाए सवाल*
*मैच के बाद एक टीवी चैनल से बातचीत में पाकिस्तान के पूर्व क्रिकेटर और कमेंटेटर रमीज रजा ने भी अकमल के फैसले पर असंतोष जताया था। भारत ने वर्ल्ड कप के इस अहम मैच में पाकिस्तान को 76 रनों से हरा दिया था। पाकिस्तान के पूर्व तेज गेंदबाज सरफराज नवाज ने भी डेविस के फैसले पर सवाल खड़े किए। पाकिस्तानी टीवी चैनल दुनिया टीवी से बातचीत में नवाज ने कहा कि अंपायर का फैसला 'बाहरी कारकों' से प्रभावित था।*

*क्या है मामला?*
*गौरतलब है कि रविवार के मैच के दौरान भारतीय गेंदबाज रविंद्र जडेजा की गेंद पर भारत के कप्तान और विकेटकीपर धोनी ने विकेट के पीछे कैच कर लिया। लेकिन फील्ड अंपायर ने भारत की अपील ठुकरा दी। इस पर धोनी ने डीआरएस का सहारा लिया। डीआरएस के तहत थर्ड अंपायर स्टीव डेविस ने अकमल को कैच आउट करार दिया।*


*क्या है डीआरएस? 
डीआरएस के तहत किसी भी टीम को पूरी पारी के दौरान दो बार मैदानी अंपायर के फैसले के खिलाफ अपील करने का अधिकार है। लेकिन अगर पहली अपील में फैसले उनके मनमाफिक नहीं आता है तो वह टीम दूसरी बार अपील नहीं कर सकती है। अगर पहला फैसला अपील करने वाली टीम के पक्ष में जाता है तो वह दूसरी बार अपील कर सकती है।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पाकिस्तान क्रिकेट टीम के फील्डिंग कोच और ट्रेनर ग्रांट लुडेन ने पद से इस्तीफा दे दिया है। पता चला है कि मैच हारने के बाद सीनियर खिलाड़ी शाहिद आफरीदी, अहमद शहजाद और उमर अकमल ने फील्डिंग कोच ग्रांट लुडेन को गाली दी थी। इससे आहत लुडेन ने पीसीबी को अपना इस्तीफा भेज दिया है। मीडिया सूत्रों के अनुसार, टीम प्रबंधन ने लुडेन को मनाने की काफी कोशिश की और साथ ही यह भरोसा भी जताया कि उनकी सभी शिकायतों पर ध्यान दिया जाएगा। इसके बाद लुडेन ने पीसीबी की बात मान ली है।  एडिलेड में 15 फरवरी को खेले गए मुकाबले में टीम इंडिया ने पाकिस्तान को 76 रनों से करारी शिकस्त दी थी। इसके बाद मीडिया और पूर्व खिलाड़ियों ने पाकिस्तानी खिलाड़ियों की जमकर आलोचना की थी।
लुडेन ने शाहिद अफरीदी, अहमद शहजाद और उमर अकमल के खिलाफ शिकायत की। उन्होंने कहा कि इन तीनों ने उनके साथ बदसलूकी की है।
कोच ने पहल दी थी इस्तीफे की धमकी
लुडेन ने पीसीबी अध्यक्ष को पत्र लिखकर इस्तीफा देने की धमकी दी थी। उन्होंने कहा था कि वह खिलाड़ियों से ऐसा बर्ताव बर्दाश्त नहीं करेंगे।’’ उन्होंने कहा, ‘‘लुडेन ने शिकायत की कि इन तीन खिलाड़ियों ने कथित रूप से उनके साथ अपमानजनक भाषा (गाली) का इस्तेमाल किया।’’ सूत्र ने बताया कि पत्र मिलने के बाद पीसीबी अध्यक्ष शहरयार खान ने टीम मैनेजर नावेद चीमा, मुख्य कोच वकार युनूस और लुडेन से बात की।
मई, 2014 में जुड़े पाक के साथ
लुडेन को पूर्व पाकिस्तानी क्रिकेट बोर्ड के अध्यक्ष नजम सेठी ने मई, 2014 को नियुक्त किया था। लुडेन इससे पहले बांग्लोदश के लिए काम कर चुके हैं। लुडेन के बाद वकार यूनुस को हेड कोच, मुस्ताक अहमद को स्पिन बॉलिंग कोच और ग्रांट फ्लावर को बैटिंग कोच के पद पर नियुक्त किया गया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बांग्लादेश के खिलाफ 268 रन के टारगेट का पीछा करते हुए आफगानिस्तान की टीम 162 रन पर ऑल आउट हो गई। सर्वाधिक रन नबी (44) ने बनाए। शेनवरी ने भी उनका अच्छा साथ दिया और 42 रन की पारी खेली। अफगानिस्तान के अनुभवहीन खिलाड़ी बांग्लादेश की सधी हुई बॉलिंग के आगे नहीं टिक सके और पूरी टीम 42.5 ओवर ही खेल सकी। बंग्लादेश ने ये मैच 105 रन से जीता।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टॉस जीतकर पहले बल्लेबाजी करते हुए बांग्लादेश ने निर्धारित 50 अोवरों में 268 के कुल योग पर ऑल आउट हो गए। बांग्लादेश की ओर से विकेटकीपर मुश्फिकुर रहीम ने सर्वाधिक 71 रनों की पारी खेली। टॉस जीतकर पहले बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी बांग्लादेश के सलामी बल्लेबाजों ने धीमी लेकिन सधी शुरुआत की और पहले विकेट के लिए 47 रनों की साझेदारी की। अफगानिस्तान गेंदबाजों ने शुरू में सधी गेंदबाजी की और बांग्लादेश को खुलकर खेलने का मौका नहीं दिया। हालांकि मध्यक्रम की अच्छी बल्लेबाजी से बांग्लादेश सम्मानजनक स्कोर खड़ा कर पाई।
पहले 11 ओवर में बांग्लादेश के बल्लेबाज महज 38 रन बना सकेे। 15वें ओवर में तमीम इकबाल के रूप में पहला विकेट गिरा, जिन्होंने 19 रन बनाए। मिरवाइज अशरफ की गेंद पर विकेट कीपर अफसर जजाई ने डाइव लगाते हुए कैच पकड़ा। इसके बाद दूसरे सलामी बल्लेबाज अनामुल हक भी ज्यादा देर तक क्रीज पर नहीं टिक पाए और 29 रन के निजी स्कोर पर मिरवाइज अशरफ का दूसरा शिकार बने। इसके बाद सौम्या सरकार (28 रन) और महमदुल्लाह (23 रन) भी लंबी पारी नहीं खेल सके।
पांचवें और छठवें क्रम पर बल्लेबाजी करने उतरे शकीब अल हसन ने 63 रन और मुश्फिकुर रहीम ने 71 रन बनाए। इसके बाद कोई बल्लेबाज टिक नहीं सका। शब्बीर रहमान दो रन, मशरफे मुर्तजा 14 रन, मोमिनूल हक तीन रन और तस्कीन अहमद एक रन पर आउट हो गए। अफगानिस्तान की ओर से हामिद हसन, शापूर जादरान, आफताब आलम और मीरवाइज अशरफ ने दो-दो विकेट लिए।
स्कोर बोर्ड के लिए यहां क्लिक करें
अफगानिस्तान की पारी की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही।बांग्लादेश के गेंदबाजों ने अफगान बल्लेबाजी की रीढ़ तोड़ते हुए 3 विकेट जल्द झटक लिए। 3 रन पर 3 विकेट खोकर अफगानिस्तान पर बना शुरुआती दबाव अंत तक खत्म नहीं हो सका।टीम की तरफ से कप्तान नबी ने कुछ संघर्ष किया और सार्वाधिक 44 रन बनाए। 'मैन ऑफ द मैच' का खिताब मुश्फिकुर रहमान को मिला। रहमान ने टीम के लिए उपयोगी 71 रन बनाए।जिसके चलते बांग्लादेश सम्मानजनक स्कोर बनाने में सफल रहा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्रिस गेल (215) ने अपने आलोचकों को करारा जवाब देते हुए मंगलवार को जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ वर्ल्ड कप का पहला दोहरा शतक जड़ दिया  । गेल ने मार्लन सैमुअल्स (नाबाद 133) के साथ दूसरे विकेट के लिए 372 रनों की वनडे की रिकॉर्ड साझेदारी निभाई। इस जोड़ी ने वर्ल्ड कप में भारत के सौरव गांगुली और राहुल द्रविड़ के बीच हुई 319 रनों की साझेदारी का रिकॉर्ड तोड़ डाला। खराब फॉर्म के कारण आलोचकों के निशाने पर रहे गेल ने 147 गेंदों पर 215 रन बनाए, जिसमें दस चौके और 16 छक्के शामिल हैं। वह वनडे में दोहरा शतक लगाने वाले कुल चौथे और पहले गैर भारतीय बल्लेबाज हैं। *वर्ल्ड कप में बेस्ट स्कोर**गेल ने वर्ल्ड कप में सर्वाधिक स्कोर का नया रिकॉर्ड बनाया। उन्होंने साउथ अफ्रीका के गैरी कर्स्टन का रिकॉर्ड तोड़ा, जिन्होंने यूएई के खिलाफ 1996 में रावलपिंडी में नाबाद 188 रन बनाए थे। गेल ने यह पारी तब खेली, जबकि वेस्ट इंडीज ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बल्लेबाजी करते हुए दूसरी गेंद पर ही ड्वेन स्मिथ (शून्य) का विकेट गंवा दिया था। गेल पारी की आखिरी गेंद पर आउट हुए।*

*वनडे की बेस्ट साझेदारी
गेल ने सैमुअल्स के साथ दूसरे विकेट के लिए 372 रन की साझेदारी करके वनडे का नया रिकॉर्ड बनाया। इससे पहले का रिकॉर्ड तेंडुलकर और द्रविड़ के नाम पर था, जिन्होंने 1999 में न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ हैदराबाद में 331 रन जोड़े थे। गेल पिछले कुछ समय से रन बनाने के लिए जूझ रहे थे, जिसके कारण उनकी काफी आलोचना हो रही थी। बाएं हाथ के इस बल्लेबाज पर इसका काफी दबाव था। यही वजह रही कि उन्होंने काफी धीमी शुरुआत की, लेकिन आखिर में उनके तूफानी तेवरों के कारण वेस्ट इंडीज आखिरी 13 ओवरों में 195 रन बनाने में सफल रहा। इनमें से 152 रन आखिरी दस ओवरों में बने।*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

...........

----------

